

Nexus One plagued with 3G connectivity and support issues - adamhowell
http://news.softpedia.com/news/Nexus-One-Plagued-with-3G-Connectivity-Issues-131754.shtml

======
teilo
Makes me wonder if these are new 3G users on T-Mobile's network. Switching
between 3G and Edge is quite common, and entirely a function of the 3G
coverage in your area, which is often spotty, but slowly improving. I see this
all the time on my G1, but it happens less and less as 3G coverage improves.
The issue seems to be that the towers that support 3G have a different range
than the towers that support GPRS. Naturally, T-Mobile tries to do the cost-
effective thing and only upgrade the towers that will give them the requisite
coverage. However, that isn't always easy to predict.

~~~
moeffju
Also, with newer phones, including the Nokia E72, E75, and the Motorola
Milestone, there is absolutely no problem when switching over. Data
connections don't drop a bit, voice isn't lagging or anything. I wonder if
these people actually experience problems or whether they just sit and stare
at their status bar icons.

------
moeffju
Repeat after me: The singular of anecdotes is not data.

~~~
dschobel
I believe that's "The plural..."

~~~
moeffju
You are right, of course, and I should have said "The singular of anecdotes
isn't data, either" - the nexus reports obviously have a bunch of anecdotal
"evidence" behind them :)

------
joe-mccann
Haven't had a single problem here in Austin, TX...3G is fast and haven't
switched over to EDGE one time???

~~~
elbac
Zero problems with the phone so far, I'm in NYC. Spent the weekend in VT and
worked fine there as well.

